# BMW Won’t Increase Customer Discounts to outsell Lexus and Mercedes



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Very sensible.


----------



## ToolFan (Jun 15, 2007)

Look at all of the companies who have decreased margins to sell volume. When the volume goes away, they are left with excess inventory costing them more in the end. You bank on assumptions of growth each year and when it flatlines, you are in trouble. It really is a much more sensible approach. Plus, it becomes a slippery slope. No one wants to buy an american car without 0% for 72 months on a finance because it has been done before.


----------



## cali311soca (Oct 24, 2009)

They need money to build up the Nazi army again DUH!


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

cali311soca said:


> They need money to build up the Nazi army again DUH!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

